# Which one Tascam 122mkII or Focusrite Scarlett 2i2?



## Programmergeek (Jan 4, 2015)

So I went and bought a Scarlet 2i2 and it didn't work spent about 4 hours on it and then ordered a Tascam us-122MKII Focusrite tech support returned my call the next day and sent me to a Bata site for drivers, it now works but now I have two soundcards. I need to send one back, which one should I return is any one better than another? 

Thanks for any feedback I am just getting started with this software. I am using a Dayton audio mic and a laptop if that matters. 
Tascam 122mkII or Focusrite Scarlett 2i2?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

As far as REW is concerned they both have better performance than needed for acoustic measurements. The 2i2 looks to have slightly better audio specs and the styling seems nicer 

Whichever you choose, it would be great if you could add a quick note on what issue you had with the 2i2 and how it was solved to help anyone else that encounters the same problem.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

JohnM said:


> As far as REW is concerned they both have better performance than needed for acoustic measurements. The 2i2 looks to have slightly better audio specs and the styling seems nicer
> 
> Whichever you choose, it would be great if you could add a quick note on what issue you had with the 2i2 and how it was solved to help anyone else that encounters the same problem.


Butting in... but for the benefit of the collective 

I also had an issue with the Scarlett 2i2, but *IT WAS MY FAULT*. During a loopback measurement, I inadvertently engaged phantom mic power. 

I just don't understand why the unit wouldn't work after that. I mean... no smoke came out, and since smoke makes it work--well, you know. :blink:

As for styling--the 2i2 instills pride of ownership with its metal case, red/rust brushed aluminum, and multi-colored halo clipping indicators. I'm keeping mine!


----------

